# Dead leg??????



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi All

This is my first post on here so I hope I'm putting this in the right place.

Is it possible for dogs to get dead legs or pins & needles??? My minature schnauzer's back leg goes dead/lame while asleep and when he gets up he limps around a bit, I tend to massage it a bit and then he is right as rain.

Do you think I should get him checked out at the vet?

Any advice welcome

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

How old is he?
Could it be arthritis?


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Rona

I know that is a possibility , he is only 17 months old so Im hoping it's not that...


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

chestersmum said:


> Hi All
> 
> This is my first post on here so I hope I'm putting this in the right place.
> 
> ...


I thicker bed may help, if the bed is thin/on hard floor this could be uncomfortable.


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

aahh didn't think of that.

now you mention it , he only gets it when he sleep on the floor, if he is in his bed he is fine

thank you , you have put my mind at rest


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Hi 
yes it sounds like he is getting a dead leg, he probably sleeps quite heavily (does it happen when he sleeps rather than just lies) so yes pins and needles or dead leg is likely ... good idea re the bed ..

I would keep an eye on it though - if it doesnt change when you change his bed I would just get a vet to look over it 

becky


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

RebeccaArmstrong said:


> I would keep an eye on it though - if it doesnt change when you change his bed I would just get a vet to look over it
> 
> becky


Spot on Rebecca if I wasn't such a lazy typist I would have added that!


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks everyone , yes it is just when he is asleep especially after running around in the park - so he is in a very deep sleep

will keep an eye on it!


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

If he was mine id be off to the vet - the fact he is so young and displaying these symptoms.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

dinks said:


> If he was mine id be off to the vet - the fact he is so young and displaying these symptoms.


i agree with this,

my nine year old mainly sleeps on the tiled floor but she never limps when she gets up, hes very young to have arthritis so i'd just pop him along to the vets to be on the safe side


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi All

Just thought I would give you an update, took Chester to the vet this afternoon she wasn't worried at all, she gave him a thorough check over his hips & knees were fine (although she did say the only 100% way of checking was an x-ray for which he would need to be put under for). Obviously I will keep an eye an on it, if it starts causing him pain I will get the x-ray.

Also I have started him on Yumega Oil & Yumove tables for his joints just to keep him in tip top condition!

Thanks for all the replies and advice it was appreciated

Nikki & Chester


----------

